# can't believe it, google map on the day of open house??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

hope this works now

http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=S...h&z=17
zoom in


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap...I can see me and Charlie...and maybe JJ sitting there.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great view... Kind of hard to see who is running what with there hat on tho. lol *


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

OK Who do you know? 
I checked mine and it's way back at 3/8/11 !!!! Of course pre this years major remodel, but even before the car barn and wood mountain? 

Yours is neato! 

John


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that JJ's bumper I see in the road?


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

My house looked close to that, until I called the scrap dealers to haul off some cars. Good find!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Marty that is very cool. Make sure to grab a screen shot of that to add into the annual Cozad event pictures. As we have rebuilt and added on to our house over the lat 12 years I have been able to grab 3 different shots from Google. Great find!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy I don't know how to do a screen shot, would you do it please? 
e-mail it to me 
[email protected]


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Here we go:


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, do you do anything with the rest of the property?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
as to the rest of the property, you can see in Steves photo( far right) part of the 1" scale being built and the dead grass circle under some of the cars.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty

Click the image in my reply and you'll get an even larger image.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife wants to know how you copied it? we both have tried most all the buttons on the site


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I did.








[*] Brought Google up to max magnification and closed the direction section (i.e. left side).
[*] Put browser in full-screen mode.
[*] Scrolled up until I displayed upper boundry of property.
[*] Screen captured (i.e. Screenshot Captor (free)) the upper portion and saved.
[*] Scrolled down image again I had the lower half with an overlap in the middle.
[*] Screen-captured lower portion and saved.
[*] Created a large blank image in GIMP (free).
[*] Loaded both screen-capture images (i.e. upper & lower halves) into GIMP.
[*] Cropped the two screen-capture images.
[*] Pasted upper portion and lower portion into large blank image.
[*] Aligned images with each other.
[*] Stiched the two images together.
[*] Rotated combined image counter-clockwise 90°.
[*] Saved new larger image.

[/list]


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Using a PC, I would go to Google Earth, set it for full screen, center the image how I want it at the "best" zoom level I can get it to and then type the "Prt Sc" key on the keyboard. This copies the screen image to the Windows Clipboard. Then, I'd run Paint (the free simpleton drawing program that comes with Winders) and type "Ctrl-V" (hold down the "Ctrl" key and type the "V") to paste the clipboard to the Paint drawing window. Then I'd move the just pasted image to shove the title bar and menus from G.E. off the top and the left border off the left. Then I'd use the scroll bars to move the displayed window so I could see the sizing dots (tiny white square in the middle of the right side and in the middle of the bottom edge) and move them to bring the right edge to the left to crop off the right border and bottom edge up to remove the bottom of the image that I don't want. Then save the image as a BMP file (for best retention of resolution) or JPG file (for smallest file size).


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK ,my turn. My way depends on having Picassa, a free image (photo) management program from Google on your PC and having it open. As said above, just put the view on the screen full screen (F11), then hit PrtScr key. The image will pup up in Picassa. Just click on it, and you can use the simple editor to crop out the top of the browser window and any other stuff you dont want. Done. Lacking Picassa, the above method using Paint will work fine.

The essence is once you hit PrtScr and save the satellite image to the clipboard, you have to put it somewhere to edit and save it. Thus the use of Picassa, Paint, or a program of your choice. 

Clearly the last Marty weekend ranks with world class events, and thus was recognizes as such, and was saved for posterity by the satellite image.









Regards

Jerry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting...I don't get this shot on Google Earth, but I do get it on Google Maps. Perhaps some of the reason folks are NOT seeing it is that they're using Earth, not Maps.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry: SteveC just types faster than I do... 

Mike: You are right, it is only seen on Google Maps, not Google Earth. Maybe someday it will migrate to G.E.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info from all of-yoal. Next time it flies over all will be changed again I am sure. 
see ya next year.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah...a hint!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's super, Marty.... Much better resolution than the old images. Sure shows the place off right nicely.... 

It's just a guess but with the angle of the shadows and the placement of the cars and trucks, it looks like it was Saturday morning between 10-11. 

Has anyone been able to get a date stamp off the image??????


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*If you look real close, over by the house area, you can see J.J. sleeping in the chair. LOL*


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya - that "Hint " did not get by Me either!!! 

So much to see... 
So much to do.... 

Now Marty has new train cars to Re-Energize Him again!!!! 

And a bridge to build, across that Big Canyon...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK - Merry Christmas Marty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

1....2.......3...y'all can jump in on that tune anytime now...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Judging by the shadows (and the fact that I can see my van) I would say that it was about 10:30 am on Saturday.


----------

